# Beyonce: Oscars 2009



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 23, 2009)

*kill it! kill it with fire!*


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 23, 2009)

House of Deron design & as they says on ybf House of Damnitsohsowrong !!! 
Horrible dress.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

i love love love beyonce (im listening to her right now lol), but i swear to god my grandmother has a couch with this exact same print on it. and hers is covered in plastic so it sticks to your ass when you sit on it on a hot day.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

I loved it, strangely enough.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to agree... gorgeous girl... bad dress :<


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2009)

I would like the dress if it was fitted the whole way down, rather than have that puff at the bottom.


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_I would like the dress if it was fitted the whole way down, rather than have that puff at the bottom._

 
I second that, the top half fits her gorgeous curves, but the bottom is unflattering and so is the design


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 23, 2009)

*IMHO...

colours :* good
*combination of floral pattern & black panel construction :* interesting, clever, slimming & flattering 
*bust shape, construction & fit :* gorgeous
*poorly executed bottom thingy : *was the single 1 thing that got some designer bounced from that project runway show
*had it been exactly the same dress except with a mid calf hem with a sexy back slit:* totally hot dress that only beyonce's curves could rock


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I second that, the top half fits her gorgeous curves, but the bottom is unflattering and so is the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly.. And a correction to my post before.. I think it would look best if it stopped where the puff started, it would then look GORGEOUS imo.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

though i am a fan of hers, i never really like her outfits too much


----------



## MACisME (Feb 23, 2009)

she looks like a piece of overpriced European furniture.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 23, 2009)

In all fairness to her, "Fashion Plate" is not her game. She dresses horribly most times. House of Dead Azz Wrong is simply the blind leading the blind.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_In all fairness to her, "Fashion Plate" is not her game. *She dresses horribly most times.* House of Dead Azz Wrong is simply the blind leading the blind._

 
Say what now?!?!  I don't think they heard you in the back!  PREACH!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_she looks like a piece of overpriced European furniture._

 
You know what, I actually laughed out loud!


Ok.  I was watching the red carpet arrivals with my mother.  When they first showed Beyonce it was a shot from the back and the first thing out of my mother's mouth was, "what in the world?!!?!?!"  That said it all.  I just shook my head.  It doesn't look that bad in the photo but if you saw the live footage on the red carpet you would see how wrong it was - wrong on all fronts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hated It!!! I was watching ET ...she made the worst dressed....Looks like a really bad set of drapes or place mats...that you would find in Hobby Lobby


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 23, 2009)

i like the dress and the print.. the shape is amazing.
just don't like the poof at the bottom. bleh

I dont like beyonce as a singer, entertainer or actress... but i love that she has a real body.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Ole Momma Tina strikes again!


----------



## User35 (Feb 23, 2009)

and a ponytail ? thats it ? Well I guess she wanted the focus on the hideous couch print


----------



## Septemba (Feb 23, 2009)

The poofy business looks sloppily tacked on and is unflattering. I don't like the pattern either. The same sort of fit and line but in all black and without the nightmare puff would have been classic and much more appropriate IMO.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

The dress is tooooo tight!  I am sorry.  No one is saying it but I have to.  Her ass looked like it was going to explode out the other side of the dress.  Look how uncomfortable she looks.  I'm all for having a real body and all that....blah blah blah but when you are a thick girl there are certain considerations you have to take in to account.  Don't let that black side paneling fool you.  All that she has going on was unnecessary.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I dont like beyonce as a singer, entertainer or actress... but i love that she has a real body._

 
i loathe beyonce!  and her sense of fashion sucks, as she ever so greatly displayed with this dress.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 23, 2009)

she is gorgous but that dress has got to go!!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

Did not like it


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You know what, I actually laughed out loud!


Ok. I was watching the red carpet arrivals with my mother. When they first showed Beyonce it was a shot from the back and the first thing out of my mother's mouth was, "what in the world?!!?!?!" That said it all. I just shook my head. It doesn't look that bad in the photo but if you saw the live footage on the red carpet you would see how wrong it was - wrong on all fronts._

 
You know it was too tight when she was taking baby steps all the way down the red carpet....Too funny!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^Exactly.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 23, 2009)

honestly the first thing that came to mind was to burn the damned thing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2009)

at least its... different.

but im not surprised. beyonce rarely seems to get "formal attire" just right. She tries to make statements and put her own little flair to a look, but she usually ends up looking ridiculous!!! D:


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, the dress is bad.


But what's even more hilarious is her posture in that first pics.
Can you say robot? Plastic Barbie?
You know how they say bad posture ruins a look? Well, this is a horrible pose added onto an even more horrible dress, making her look ridiculous.

And it's always that same pose.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Ok, the dress is bad.


But what's even more hilarious is her posture in that first pics.
Can you say robot? Plastic Barbie?
You know how they say bad posture ruins a look? Well, this is a horrible pose added onto an even more horrible dress, making her look ridiculous.

And it's always that same pose._

 
LOL. I thought the same thing about the posture. I just imagined everyone filing in/standing around and all of a sudden her assuming that pose for the cameras. 

I would have to laugh.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Ok, the dress is bad.


But what's even more hilarious is her posture in that first pics.
Can you say robot? Plastic Barbie?
You know how they say bad posture ruins a look? Well, this is a horrible pose added onto an even more horrible dress, making her look ridiculous.

*And it's always that same pose*._

 

And it shall continue to be always the same pose. I almost feel bad for her.....I know that fashion is extremly subjective, but there has to be some type of staple, and she just ALWAYS blows it. You can tell that she's trying too. And what makes this worse is that she did it to herself. This is HOD. Ah well, at least her face was beautiful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Her liner is HOTTTT and her skin is so fabulous


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_And it shall continue to be always the same pose. I almost feel bad for her.....I know that fashion is extremly subjective, but there has to be some type of staple, and she just ALWAYS blows it. You can tell that she's trying too. And what makes this worse is that she did it to herself. This is HOD. Ah well, at least her face was beautiful._

 
She always wears the same body hugging type of dress. And always strapless.
I don't know. Switch it up a little? 

I have yet to see her wearing a different shape.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^its useless, but i still hope for bee to suprise me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Her liner is HOTTTT and her skin is so fabulous_

 
yea, her artist is generally on top of her game. and yes, her skin is flawless.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Ok, the dress is bad.


But what's even more hilarious is her posture in that first pics.
Can you say robot? Plastic Barbie?
You know how they say bad posture ruins a look? Well, this is a horrible pose added onto an even more horrible dress, making her look ridiculous.

And it's always that same pose._

 
Her poses always look awkward and like she's trying to keep her arms away from her body.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^Idk, maybe there is a thumb rule for 'hippie' women to keep their arms away from their body, because beyonce has been doing that pose for ages. maybe she thinks its slimming.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_^^^^Idk, maybe there is a thumb rule for 'hippie' women to keep their arms away from their body, because beyonce has been doing that pose for ages. maybe she thinks its slimming._

 
Maybe. It just doesn't look natural though. She looks like she's trying too hard, as if she's not relaxed. 
The slimming effect is overshadowed by her contrived pose. 
The first thing I notice is how stiff she looks.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Maybe. It just doesn't look natural though. She looks like she's trying too hard, as if she's not relaxed. 
The slimming effect is overshadowed by her contrived pose. 
*The first thing I notice is how stiff she looks*._

 
Its funny you should say that because thats about all the fashion police said. siff stiff stiff.....hideous monstrocity....oh, and House of Dereon.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 24, 2009)

She looks like she could be one of those fashion dolls that covers an exposed roll of toilet paper.










holy shit. losin it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh man!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_^^^^Idk, maybe there is a thumb rule for 'hippie' women to keep their arms away from their body, because beyonce has been doing that pose for ages. maybe she thinks its slimming._

 
This seems like something someone would do to make their arms appear thinner, one thing she doesn't need to worry about. But, I agree with everyone else, awkward and stiff is all this is coming off to be.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 24, 2009)

i still love her. europeansofadress and all.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i still love her. europeansofadress and all._

 
oh, i love my Beyonce too. I'm listening to 'Smash Into You' right now....._head down_....lol


----------



## MissResha (Feb 24, 2009)

smash into you is my SHIT!


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_^^^^Idk, maybe there is a thumb rule for 'hippie' women to keep their arms away from their body, because beyonce has been doing that pose for ages. maybe she thinks its slimming._

 
While the pose is stiff and awkward, it's a million times better than that half stripper/half sex kitten, arms behind her head "come get me" pose she kept doing on the red carpet previously.











I'm glad someone told her to stop that.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Keep in mind she's a pageant girl, so she has been trained to be very.... I can't find the right word and I don't want to offend any pageant lovers. Let's just say sometimes she can come off  overly "rehearsed".

Let me also add, as a  fashion and sewing maniac, I can appreciate the fabric and the pattern. I think it would have been better if it was cocktail length or just straight floor length. Seriously, we know you have a nice ass and hips, you don't have to keep wearing this particular mermaid style to prove it, we believe you.


----------



## shootout (Feb 24, 2009)

I actually really liked it.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm an on and off fan of hers, but lately, she dresses/acts/talks as though thinks she's whole lot more classic than she actually is. As though she's some sort of legend...it's kind of off putting bb. Stop it.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_smash into you is my SHIT!_

 
Love that song....but not as much as 'Dissapear', and i dont love either nearly as much as 'Radio'....She so needs to make it her summer jam! Just subscribed to you on youtube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I CANT believe you think the ped-egg sucks.* I swear by that thing. Both my mom and I actually.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I actually really liked it._

 
I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 24, 2009)

The puff at the bottom and the gold make me think of a christmas cracker..hehe

I agree with whoever else said that it would be a gorgeous dress without that thing at the bottom...what is that? =S


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

^^i think they call it the mermaid tail design. its done alot in hollywood. i personally dont like it on anyone, but it looks better on thinner women. 

i.e


----------



## feenin4makeup (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i love love love beyonce (im listening to her right now lol), but i swear to god my grandmother has a couch with this exact same print on it. and hers is covered in plastic so it sticks to your ass when you sit on it on a hot day._

 

LOL!  I had a similar thought... it reminded me of some bad curtains from the 80's.  I have the utmost respect and admiration for Beyonce.  She is my fave entertainer by far but this dress is horrid!


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 24, 2009)

I could see how she would think when she was getting ready how the dress was unique and beautiful, yet sexy, LOL but then sometimes when you put it on, you don't have your head on straight and then u see the pics and it's like, god why did i do that!?

It's a good thing her makeup looked good!

Also i do that pose with my arms all the time to make them look thinner, because arms look fatter when they're pressed up against your body.  it's actually a stupid trick, she doesn't need to do it, but hey everybody's got their thing.


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_^^i think they call it the mermaid tail design. its done alot in hollywood. i personally dont like it on anyone, but it looks better on thinner women. 

i.e



_

 
I love the mermaid tail!!!  I do agree though that it often most flattering on smaller figures.  

However, that puff pastry piece of shiz on the bottom of beyonce's dress is NOT a mermaid tail....  Actually, I really don't even know what that is. It's like you took a mermaid tailed, rouched it, and put a baby petticoat underneath it...really, wtf is that?  It's just another case of  House of DamnItsAllWrong at work.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 24, 2009)

It could of worked... but not in that exact shape!


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 24, 2009)

She looks like an award statuette, lol.  For like, Best Representation of a Louis XVI settee.  She's SO pretty, she would look incredible if she chose clean lines and good cuts.  That face of hers is a statement all on it's own, she doesn't need to wear an eye-searing print with two off shades of black and enormous gold flowers to stand out.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_It's like you took a mermaid tailed, rouched it, and put a baby petticoat underneath it...really, wtf is that?_

 
LOL!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Seriously, we know you have a nice ass and hips, you don't have to keep wearing this particular mermaid style to prove it, we believe you._

 
Right.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm an on and off fan of hers, but lately, she dresses/acts/talks as though thinks she's whole lot more classic than she actually is. As though she's some sort of legend...it's kind of off putting bb. Stop it._

 
Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in love with the cut and style (I wore a hot pink mermaid style dress sort of like this, so I shouldn't hate on it especially since it was HOT PINK...) but the fabric/print is awful. 

Beyonce is a beautiful and talented woman, but her fashion choices are often not very good ones..


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that she was trying to become an icon... hence the "more classic" mannerisms and such.  Although, I always thought you didn't really become an icon by setting out w/ that particular goal.   But whatevs.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sorry but,there is nothing new about  her mannerisms. She has been rocking that same mannequin pose since D.C., the only thing that has change is her Tina Turner and Dianna Ross wigs and makeup, which I love. She seems to be the mini Gwyneth in the hair and makeup dept., very clean and simple hairdo's. I'm not buying it. She is a beautiful girl with awholbunchalotta talent and very little personality, IMO.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 24, 2009)

She looks great from the shoulders upwards, I LOVE her MU.  That dress is way too unflattering, but most of her wardrobe is a kinda off.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I love the mermaid tail!!! I do agree though that it often most flattering on smaller figures. 

However, that puff pastry piece of shiz on the bottom of beyonce's dress is NOT a mermaid tail.... Actually, I really don't even know what that is. It's like you took a mermaid tailed, rouched it, and put a baby petticoat underneath it...really, wtf is that? It's just another case of House of DamnItsAllWrong at work._

 
lol...i think it is mermaid though. the mermaid varies, does it not?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_She looks like an award statuette, lol. For like, Best Representation of a Louis XVI settee. She's SO pretty, she would look incredible if she chose clean lines and good cuts. That face of hers is a statement all on it's own, she doesn't need to wear an eye-searing print with two off shades of black and enormous gold flowers to stand out._

 
precisely!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't care for the MU or the hair, either. Honestly, she looked like on of us if we were suddenly awakened and given 5 minutes to do a FOTD.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I didn't care for the MU or the hair, either. Honestly, she looked like on of us if we were suddenly awakened and given 5 minutes to do a FOTD._

 
Girl!  Get out of my head!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 24, 2009)

i like it when Beyonce does the natural fotd...lol.

imo...she is one of the few celebs that have mastered it(her artist anyway). I just wish she had on a dress that made a POSITIVE statement all its own-then the minimal face would have been perfect. I still see the beauty in the MU.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_While the pose is stiff and awkward, it's a million times better than that half stripper/half sex kitten, arms behind her head "come get me" pose she kept doing on the red carpet previously.











I'm glad someone told her to stop that._

 
I think her alter-ego, you know SHASHA FIERCE, posessed her here.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 24, 2009)

I also want to say this, too and I'm done....I find it hard to believe that she was actually "trained" in pagaentry. For one, she doesn't even pose as well as amateurs on ANTM. However, she does a great job of "smiling with her eyes" (kudos, Tyra!). On top of that, have you seen some of the outtakes (and finished products) she's done for magazines? DEAD DEAD DEAD. Her expressions are about as lifeless as her personality.

Oh, Oh, Oh...I have to add, too, that her speech and diction are HORRIBLE. So, she may have won some "Beautiful Baby" contests, but that girl is NO pagaent queen. Let her daddy tell it, she's done everything under the sun, though.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I think her alter-ego, you know SHASHA FIERCE, posessed her here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 WTH is that about anyway, I hope she will look back on that (alter ego thing) one day and think WTF was I on?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_*...**had it been exactly the same dress except with a mid calf hem with a sexy back slit:* totally hot dress that only beyonce's curves could rock_

 
That is EXACTLY what I was thinking... But it still looked like she couldn't breathe in it...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 25, 2009)

since we're talkin about beyonce, u know what i wish she'd do?

take on an acting role that has NOTHING to do with singing. Like, we get it, you can sing. But can you act? I wanna see her play a prostitute, or a crackhead, or a dude. Then i'd be impressed. Because as of now, I'm not. I do wanna check out that movie she did with her man being stalked by some white chick from his job. hot! Looks like it might be good enough to rent!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 25, 2009)

Oscar 2009 Dresses & Fashion on Red carpet


so, IMO, the way Vanessa Hudgens wore her dress which has a similar bottom that Beyonce's has, was better and it looks wider not so tight. 

jessica biel's and Beyonce ugh, those were just not pretty to look at.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 25, 2009)

Vanessa H looked ADORABLE


----------



## aziajs (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_since we're talkin about beyonce, u know what i wish she'd do?

take on an acting role that has NOTHING to do with singing. Like, we get it, you can sing. *But can you act?*_

 
No.        .


----------



## carandru (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_since we're talkin about beyonce, u know what i wish she'd do?

take on an acting role that has NOTHING to do with singing. Like, we get it, you can sing. *But can you act?* I wanna see her play a prostitute, or a crackhead, or a dude. Then i'd be impressed. Because as of now, I'm not. I do wanna check out that movie she did with her man being stalked by some white chick from his job. hot! Looks like it might be good enough to rent!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_No.        ._

 





  Yea, IMO, as an actress, she has the emotional diversity of turnip. I'd rather watch paint dry then to see her f. up and bore the bejesus out of me in another role Yet, she manages to keep getting roles in major movies.  Who in the hell keeps casting her?  O that's right, you don't really need talent nowadays.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually like it


----------



## MissResha (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_No.        ._

 

damn LMAO


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_No. ._

 
LOL I haven't got round to seeing any of her movies but your bluntness cracked me up!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_





 Yea, IMO, as an actress, she has the emotional diversity of turnip. I'd rather watch paint dry then to see her f. up and bore the bejesus out of me in another role Yet, she manages to keep getting roles in major movies. Who in the hell keeps casting her? O that's right, you don't really need talent nowadays._

 
Um, her daddy keeps casting her. Please, all Matthew has to do is make a call, and shes in. ... dont be fooled, the man is powerful.

Beyonce has portrayed all the singers. I think it's clear to serious hollywood directors that she cant act. Therefore she is stuck with what looks to be a low budget remake of 'Fatal Attraction'. 


Its gonna be all about the foreign directors who dont know any better. I.e the one who wants her to play the head female black panther. She is still huge in the Europe ect. Now that she's been proven irrelevant in hollywood, i can so see Matthew trying to make her into an indie darling with foreign directors at the helm.

Back to the dress......Just bad. I'm gonna listen to 'Radio' to ease the dissapointment.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 26, 2009)

I was watching Chelsea Lately I think it was, and someone made the comment that she has been at all the awards shows, she just pops up and SURPRISE! IM SINGING FOR YOU AGAIN!! boppin her head to the side..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It made me laugh, because yes we know she is talented but I dont want to see here at the grammys and then at sag, and then at the oscars!! why is she everywhere!?!? I know it isnt cause of her mind blowing performance in the pink panther....when she first hit the scene solo i was so into her music and her image, but now..im kind of like. eh.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_I was watching Chelsea Lately I think it was, and someone made the comment that she has been at all the awards shows, she just pops up and SURPRISE! IM SINGING FOR YOU AGAIN!! boppin her head to the side..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It made me laugh, because yes we know she is talented but I dont want to see here at the grammys and then at sag, and then at the oscars!! *why is she everywhere!?!?* I know it isnt cause of her mind blowing performance in the pink panther....when she first hit the scene solo i was so into her music and her image, but now..im kind of like. eh._

 
I think its the fact that she (and her camp) desperately want her to be considered universal....they just dont get that its annoying.

I still LOVE Beyonce, but i think that the way her camp has chosen to go about many things have greatly hurt her.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_Love that song....but not as much as 'Dissapear', and i dont love either nearly as much as 'Radio'....She so needs to make it her summer jam! Just subscribed to you on youtube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I CANT believe you think the pet-egg sucks.* I swear by that thing. Both my mom and I actually.



I'm sorry to hear that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ok you and will get along great because i swear Disappear and Radio are my faves. *high five*

the ped-egg, my FIRST one was better. the one i have now really sucks. the blades on it don't do anything at all, i forgot where we bought it, but we won't go back there for another one...and we were both upset cuz we were like "this one sucks! this one isn't like the first one at all!". my boyfriend and i were really disappointed. but its really his. and he's too self conscious to keep it at his house so i keep it here LMAO. he's so dumb.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

she's so beautiful... but that dress does her no justice!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_Um, her daddy keeps casting her. Please, all Matthew has to do is make a call, and shes in.... dont be fooled, the man is powerful.

Beyonce has portrayed all the singers. I think it's clear to serious hollywood directors that she cant act. Therefore she is stuck with what looks to be a low budget remake of 'Fatal Attraction'. 


Its gonna be all about the foreign directors who dont know any better. I.e the one who wants her to play the head female black panther. She is still huge in the Europe ect. Now that she's been proven irrelevant in hollywood, i can so see Matthew trying to make her into an indie darling with foreign directors at the helm.

Back to the dress......Just bad. I'm gonna listen to 'Radio' to ease the dissapointment._

 
Matthew is powerful, I have no doubt.  However, it's more than that.  When Beyonce was America's, or the world's, darling she could do no wrong.  Her father, Hollywood and corporations did everything they could to exploit that.  Now, it's gotten to the point that she's become overexposed and the media is oversaturated with everything Beyonce.  People are just over it and over her.  It happens to every star that is pushed like that.

I think your point about the foreign indie is interesting.  I hadn't thought of that.  I could totally see it though.  If she wants to be appreciated for her acting she needs to fall back, first of all.  Disappear for awhile and learn the craft.  Get cast in someone's indie and make sure the character is as far from being glamorous as possible - far from everything we know of and equate with Beyonce.  Get the film out, but it has to be a creeper.  It's got to be one of those films that doesn't come out and it's everywhere.  Get it to a Sundance/Tribeca and let the buzz build slowly.  She would be very successful if she did that.  I should be in P.R..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_I was watching Chelsea Lately I think it was, and someone made the comment that she has been at all the awards shows, she just pops up and SURPRISE! IM SINGING FOR YOU AGAIN!! boppin her head to the side..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It made me laugh, because yes we know she is talented but I dont want to see here at the grammys and then at sag, and then at the oscars!! why is she everywhere!?!? I know it isnt cause of her mind blowing performance in the pink panther....when she first hit the scene solo i was so into her music and her image, but now..im kind of like. eh._

 
I know.  I was like, "why is she at the Oscars?"  Not to mention that the performance was so random and irrelevant.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_I think its the fact that she (and her camp) desperately want her to be considered universal....they just dont get that its annoying.

I still LOVE Beyonce, but i think that the way her camp has chosen to go about many things have greatly hurt her._

 
I agree.  They have pushed her down everyone's throat and now people are sick to their stomachs and throwing her back up.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 27, 2009)

now yall know Beyonce gets ready in the kitchen-her hair is hard-pressed with the stove hot comb, her dresses sewn with fabric from the rag bin and old mama tina crochet designs, all while they make cornbread, rice and beans for the award shows cause the food there is too expensive.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok you and will get along great because i swear Disappear and Radio are my faves. *high five*

the ped-egg, my FIRST one was better. the one i have now really sucks. the blades on it don't do anything at all, i forgot where we bought it, but we won't go back there for another one...and we were both upset cuz we were like "this one sucks! this one isn't like the first one at all!". my boyfriend and i were really disappointed. but its really his. and he's too self conscious to keep it at his house so i keep it here LMAO. he's so dumb._

 
Yeah I think I got a boot leg Ped Egg..... Mine sucks!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_now yall know Beyonce gets ready in the kitchen-her hair is hard-pressed with the stove hot comb, her dresses sewn with fabric from the rag bin and old mama tina crochet designs, all while they make cornbread, rice and beans for the award shows cause the food there is too expensive._


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 27, 2009)

If it would have just been plain black it would have been fab. That print is awful it looks like my grandmother's curtains


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok you and will get along great because i swear Disappear and Radio are my faves. *high five*

the ped-egg, my FIRST one was better. the one i have now really sucks. the blades on it don't do anything at all, i forgot where we bought it, but we won't go back there for another one...and we were both upset cuz we were like "this one sucks! this one isn't like the first one at all!". my boyfriend and i were really disappointed. but its really his. and he's too self conscious to keep it at his house so i keep it here LMAO. he's so dumb._

 
Well, my mom and i must have gotten the best ones. We ordered them from a tv infomercial.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG--isint 'Radio' great. It's the most played song on my ipod as per itunes. Love it. _'I be on the hotline like eerryday makin sure the dj knows what i want him to play,you know i got my top back and my beat low rocking my stunner shades and turnin up my radio'......_LOVEIT!!!!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Matthew is powerful, I have no doubt. However, it's more than that. When Beyonce was America's, or the world's, darling she could do no wrong. Her father, Hollywood and corporations did everything they could to exploit that. Now, it's gotten to the point that she's become overexposed and the media is oversaturated with everything Beyonce. People are just over it and over her. It happens to every star that is pushed like that.

I think your point about the foreign indie is interesting. I hadn't thought of that. I could totally see it though. If she wants to be appreciated for her acting she needs to fall back, first of all. *Disappear for awhile and learn the craft. Get cast in someone's indie and make sure the character is as far from being glamorous as possible - far from everything we know of and equate with Beyonce. Get the film out, but it has to be a creeper. It's got to be one of those films that doesn't come out and it's everywhere. Get it to a Sundance/Tribeca and let the buzz build slowly. She would be very successful if she did that.* I should be in P.R..

I agree. They have pushed her down everyone's throat and now people are sick to their stomachs and throwing her back up._

 

Oh, im sure that's Matthew's next plan. Its what its seeming like anyway, and its actually quite genius.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2009)

She actually looked like an Oscar award in that dress, the ruffles looked like the little podium the Oscar stands on.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think your point about the foreign indie is interesting.  I hadn't thought of that.  I could totally see it though.  If she wants to be appreciated for her acting she needs to fall back, first of all.  Disappear for awhile and learn the craft.  Get cast in someone's indie and make sure the character is as far from being glamorous as possible - far from everything we know of and equate with Beyonce.  Get the film out, but it has to be a creeper.  It's got to be one of those films that doesn't come out and it's everywhere.  Get it to a Sundance/Tribeca and let the buzz build slowly.  She would be very successful if she did that.  I should be in P.R.._

 
Oh but that would involve being vulnerable and susceptible to the possibility of ~SHOCK, HORROR~ less exposure, or ~SHOCK, HORROR~ less reward. 

Clearly her camp sees what Ray did for Jamie Foxx or what Walk The Line did for Joaquin Phoenix and recognises that is the quickest way to get her what she wants. That's why she takes the tired ass biographical roles of some afflicted musician or other. Ugh, and it's so transparent.

I remember watchin an interview with her and she was like "I want to win an Oscar and a TONY" like that shit is so easy and doesn't years of dedication, passion and craft. Maybe she should concentrate on just doing something good and worth a damn. Goal-driven people drive me insane. I mean, ambition and drive are such admirable qualities but when ALL that matters is the outcome, it's like..what's the point..


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Clearly her camp sees what Ray did for Jamie Foxx or what Walk The Line did for Joaquin Phoenix and recognises that is the quickest way to get her what she wants. That's why she takes the tired ass biographical roles of some afflicted musician or other. Ugh, and it's so transparent._

 
That's the same thing I thought, but Jamie and Joaquin ARE actors, true and through. On top of that, they studied their subjects. Jamie SAT and PLAYED with Ray Charles before he passed away. And, both actors basically transformed into these men. Beyoncé read Etta's book, went to a crackhouse in NYC and gained 20 lbs. for her role. Seriously, she'd better stick to dancing like a raided roach onstage because that's what she does best. She needs some her family to stop bucking her up into thinking she's more than an entertainer.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_She actually looked like an Oscar award in that dress, the ruffles looked like the little podium the Oscar stands on._

 

exactly


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

I absolutely HATED the dress. I remeber watching the arrivals on E and i nearly choked on my drink!

Shame i love her songs but lately she's been trying a bit too much!

And i agree with the poster who said it's like a normal 5 minute fotd, anyone can do winged liner and have a brown es on the crease


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2009)

I hadn't noticed 'til yesterday when I watched E!'s Fashion Police that she had no earrings on because they broke right before she hit the carpet. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly think more makeup and any more accessories such as earrings would've been overkill with the dress.
Not that it isn't overkill already, but I'm just saying.


----------



## zzoester (Mar 3, 2009)

I do NOT like that dress but if the fabric was changed up a bit it would be better - I do not like that pattern. But if anyone can pull of that style of dress, it's HER.


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

^I don't think that she pulled off the style of the dress.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2009)

She should have pulled it off......and gone to the next design.

I saw this Blind Item, supposedly about her:

 Quote:

 _Does your mother hate you! This is the question being asked about a certain Diva who follows her mother’s advice religiously. It is time to cut the apron strings and stop relying on mommy’s tacky style sense._


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Mar 4, 2009)

^^sounds like Ms. Jay talking about her in that blind item.


----------

